# The Serge Nubret Poison Mystery Continues



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2009)

The Serge Nubret Poison Mystery ContinuesBy Joe PietaroIn this day and age of instant access and technology that can dispel rumors before they even get any legs, it is amazing that the situation concerning the health of a bodybuilding legend has been in doubt for months on end. Serge Nubret, 70, was reportedly training [...]


Read More...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't even realize he died, one of the best body.


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone know what ever happened to Serge?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

^I'll look around, but I thought the story went that a family member, also a member of his medical care staff, was actually responsible for poisoning him. Wasn't he in a coma for a time?

I don't believe he died. Saw min0's post before yours.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you folks read the entire story?  Chilling and horrifying, the sort of plot that made Hitchcock films.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

^I should have clicked to read more.

Did read accounts on bb.com prior to this thread, however. 

It was about money, wasn't it? 

Here's his Wiki page text. Relevant parts boldfaced.

Oh, and I also boldfaced the bit where the IFBB disqualified him initially from the one competition because he appeared in a pornographic film.

Funny how a new Pro IFBB competitor is or was a porn actress. Times change and opinions change, I guess. 

*Serge Nubret*
Born  October 6, 1938 (1938-10-06) (age*71)Guadaloupe   Serge Nubret (Born October 6, 1938 in Anse-Bertrand, north of Grande-Terre, Guadeloupe) is a French professional bodybuilder, bodybuilding federation leader, movie actor and author. Serge was awarded many bodybuilding titles including Mr. Europe (1966), Mr. Universe (1976) and WBBG Pro. Mr. World (1977). Serge Nubret's nickname is "The Black Panther" and "The Nubret Lion."  Biography Serge Nubret spent his first years in Anse-Bertrand in a community of 7,000 people. He spent nearly 12 years of his life enjoying fresh air playing outdoors before moving with his parents to the region of Paris, France in 1950. He lived thereafter in the community of Joinville-le-Pont, completing his secondary studies before choosing a business program. During his adolescence and young adulthood, he quickly became aware of his exceptional potential for athletics and recalls this reflection in his book I Am???Me and God; in his own words, dedicating himself to bodybuilding was to become his "reason of being." He explains in his book his destiny of a fixed champion assigned to him by God ["I Am"]. He returned in Guadeloupe in 1958 in order to escape the draft for the Algerian war. It was during this period of his life he discovered bodybuilding, which he practiced simultaneously while pursuing business accounting. Bodybuilding was not encouraged by his father at the time who was concerned that it did not have as much potential for financial income as an accounting career. Three months after entering the world of bodybuilding, Serge won the title of Mr. Guadeloupe, which he won again the following year as well. He was sent in 1960 to Montreal to show the flag of Guadeloupe in support for his country at the time of the World Championship organized by the International Federation of BodyBuilders. It was there Nubret was named "Most Muscular Man of the World." Returning next to Paris without going to Guadeloupe, he was contacted by the Films Ariane for a role in a Duccio Tessari Italian péplum film called "The Titans" which was released in 1961 and was prelude to a rich career of 25 films: He is best known in the bodybuilding documentary Pumping Iron where Serge competed as a last minute entry against (eventual seven time winner) Arnold Schwarzenegger for the title of Mr. Olympia in 1975. While Nubret looked fantastic, he finished second in the Tall Man category to Schwarzenegger, while Lou Ferrigno finished third. He was known for his excellent chest development, which would scare off fellow contestants. The documentary film Pumping Iron, alongside Lou Ferrigno and Arnold Schwarzenegger, follows the events occurring before the Mr. Olympia 1975???the preparation for the competition as well as its final phase. For contract reasons, his part is comparatively brief; certain scenes concerning him could not be put in the movie. But these episodes are discussed further in his book, I am???Me and God. In the 1980s, Serge appeared regularly in 60 episodes of the television series Breakfast Included, with Pierre Mondy and Marie-Christine Barrault, in which he played the role of bodybuilder/gym owner in Paris, a role that mirrors his own biography. During the 1970s, Nubret finished third to the Mr. Olympia in 1973 and second in 1975. Vice President of the IFBB Europe of 1970-1975, Nubret then founded the WABBA in 1976. He competed up to 1984, when he won his last title of champion of the world to the WABBA. Nubret caused quite a stir in Gravelines in 2003, when he guest posed at the WABBA World Championship at the age of 65. In 2006, 68-year-old Serge Nubret penned the book I am???Me and God in collaboration with Louis-Xavier Babin-Lachaud. The book is not only autobiographical in nature, but it also includes his personal reflections on his Christian faith and mysticism of the author. Through his life narrative, it adopts a definite position on the role of God in this world, on the conflict between destiny and free will and on the illusion of this world. More than an assembly of memories, the book indicates the will to succeed and to follow the way traced by God, love of the "reason to be" author, that is not other than the bodybuilding. *A second work, just published, is a 400+ page autobiography entitled Seventy Years Young. At the time of release (April 2009), it was learned that Serge Nubret suffered a stroke in Paris, France. As of early May 2009, he is recovering.*

List of Bodybuilding Awards  
??? 1958: Mr. Guadeloupe 
??? 1960: IFBB World Most Muscular Man 
??? 1970: NABBA Mister Universe 2nd 
??? 1970: IFBB Mr. Europe (Tall) 
??? 1972: IFBB Mr. Olympia (3rd place) 
??? 1973: IFBB Mr. Olympia (2nd) 
??? 1974: IFBB Mr. Olympia (Heavy Weight, 3rd place) 
??? 1975: IFBB Mr. Olympia (Heavy Weight, 2nd) (Ben Weider, the president of IFBB, told Nubret that he could not compete because he was apparently "overweight", according to Nubret himself on the bodybuilding forums on bodyspace.com. This was 12 days before the IFBB Mr. Olympia event and for those 12 days, Nubret did not train and instead dieted and lost weight to be qualified for the IFBB event. He had lost 12 pounds in that period of time.) Ben Weider's account of this *in the book Brothers in Iron gives the reason for Serge Nubret first being disqualified for the competition due to being in pornographic films. And in doing so had shamed the IFBB.[citation needed]*

??? 1976: Pro NABBA Mr. Universe 
??? 1976: WBBG Mr. World (2nd) 
??? 1977: WBBG Mr. World 
??? 1977: WBBG Mr. Olympus 
??? 1981: Pro WABBA World Championships 
??? 1982: Pro WABBA World Championships

Filmography  
??? Le condé, (a.k.a. The Cop) (1970) 
??? Caesar and Rosalie, co-starring Yves Montand (1972) 
??? The Professional, co-starring Jean-Paul Belmondo (1981)


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah that's the wiki bit but nothing after march 2009.


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2010)

Terrible story.  Hope he is able to recover.


----------

